# TIPS ON ACHIEVING A CUT 8-PACK OF FABULOUS ABS



## QueenofSquats (Jul 25, 2003)

Guys & Gals,
I am starting this thread on gaining more insight on one of the most desired aspect of leaness...GREAT ABS. 


ALL TIPS WELCOME WITH OPEN ARMS      

FEW OF MY TIPS ARE:
TRAIN ABS TWICE A WEEK....QUALITY NOT QUATITY 

EAT A DIET LOW IN SODIUM & DRINK LOADS OF WATER 

DO YOUR CARDIO 

KEEP CALORIES IN NEGATIVE BALANCE TO REDUCE FAT ALL OVER, EVETUALLY FROM ABS TOO...PATIENCE


----------



## PB&J (Jul 25, 2003)

Train with weights too, muscles burn lots of cals. They make the body more shapely too. Diet, Diet diet, diet, diet. Did I mention diet? Low carb works great.

Good Luck Queen.


----------



## ashbash (Jul 25, 2003)

how long does it take for ab deffinition to show up considering you do enough cardio and are eating right?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2003)

Obviously it depends on the individual, but at around 12% bf abs start to show, this is different depending on where you carry your bf, most females carry the majority in their bf in the thighs/butt, where as males carry in the mid-section.

as far as duration, it all depends on where you're starting, if you are at 30% bf and the next guy/gal is at 15% bf obviously the time frame will be shorter for the person that is leaner to start.

btw, cardio is not a necessity, you can get lean without cardio.


----------



## ashbash (Jul 25, 2003)

well Im at 23% body fat now and would love to get it lower.  I am playing soccer in college but for as long as i've played and trained I have really never seen deffinition and i would love to. what are other ways to burn body fat other than cardio?


----------



## Lean_Physique16 (Jul 25, 2003)

Prince, not everyone is gifted with the amazing genetics you no doubt have, but for the majority of us, cardio is a neccesity along with good dieting.  That is the only way to get a six pack.  By proper dieting and cardio several times a week.  There is no doubt that you can get slimmer with just diet(I did exactly that) but my six-pack only showed after I started running.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lean_Physique16 *_
> Prince, not everyone is gifted with the amazing genetics you no doubt have, but for the majority of us, cardio is a neccesity along with good dieting.  That is the only way to get a six pack.  By proper dieting and cardio several times a week.




You are wrong lean, cardio is not a must even for the genetically challenged. Cardio is certainly not the only way to get cut. There you go again using the word ONLY. you should watch how you phrase things. There isi no only way to do anything, maybe your diet wasn't as clean as you think it was.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Obviously it depends on the individual, but at around 12% bf abs start to show, this is different depending on where you carry your bf, most females carry the majority in their bf in the thighs/butt, where as males carry in the mid-section.
> 
> as far as duration, it all depends on where you're starting, if you are at 30% bf and the next guy/gal is at 15% bf obviously the time frame will be shorter for the person that is leaner to start.
> ...


Prince, I've never had my body fat tested but is there anyway I could get a rough estimate?  Like could you tell roughly by stats because I have no idea.


----------



## WDM Kyle (Jul 25, 2003)

here is an online calculator for body fat who knows how accurate it is though
http://www.freeweightloss.com/calculator1.html


----------



## spire (Jul 26, 2003)

Part of the problem that I have is that I can't get any size in my abs. I have about or less than 8% bf (8.5% according to that calcualator). So even now when my abs are relaxed I see nothing and even when I flex I only see the top couple. What are the best ways to increase strength/size of abs (preferably without weights)


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well according to this online thing I have 10.5%.  When I flex my abs I can see them some, but I don't really care much about looks on them, I'm concerned because my core strenght isn't what it should be. For the first 5 months I lifted I thought abs were just for looks and never trained them individually, now im playing catchup.  My lower back isn't weak but I dont do anything specific for it like deadlifts.  But it's probably stronger from lots of squatting, even though I wear a belt.  Im just worried that since my legs and upper body have gotten a lot stronger since last year compared to my core I gonna tackle someone and my back is gonna snap in half.


----------



## Nate (Jul 26, 2003)

hard work and discipline.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> hard work and discipline.


Nate, I'm not trying to be an ass, and I'm pretty sure you were responding to spire's post, but could you please quote his/her question in your post when theres a post or multiple posts in between yours and his/hers.  Once again, not trying to be an ass just want to avoid any confusion that could ensue.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 26, 2003)

Why a low sodium diet for abs?


----------



## ashbash (Jul 26, 2003)

correct me if i am wrong, but sodium holds in water and by having a lot of sodium in your diet basically makes you bloated.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 26, 2003)

very nice ashbash


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmm. Never heard that as being a factor.


----------



## olusco (Jul 27, 2003)

I do not train abs. The best way I get my abs is through dead lift and barbel row and squating. I do 20 to 30 minutes cardio in the morning.
 What are the supplement that  I used
green tea (All kind ginseng, bilkoba. detox)
tyrosine
L-carnitine and relora


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 28, 2003)

What place does training the intercoastal muscles have in achieving a that badass 6 pack?  Bob Paris says that you shouldn't train intercoastals unless you want your waist to be as wide as your shoulders..Now I know it sounds a  little wierd..but again, do twisting ab excersizes have any effect on a getting a six pack?


----------



## Methem (May 16, 2004)

Does Stacker 2 (Worlds Strongest Fat Burner) help in getting a tight set of abs? If so, how long must i exercise to acheive it.


----------



## Methem (May 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, when you do sit ups, is it best to put your hands behind your head or on your chest? Does the difference work out a different part of your abs?


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2004)

8 pack????  well i don't know


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> 
> 
> btw, cardio is not a necessity, you can get lean without cardio.




  


you want abs? hard work- ie clean diet, intense training, use some resistance in your ab work and #1.. BE PATIENT! results dont happen over night. stay disciplined and progress will come. just keep in mind that you may not be able to achieve the same "6-pack" look as others.. we're all diff and genetics tend to play a role in the appearance.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BodyByHeinekenª *_
> What place does training the intercoastal muscles have in achieving a that badass 6 pack?  Bob Paris says that you shouldn't train intercoastals unless you want your waist to be as wide as your shoulders..Now I know it sounds a  little wierd..but again, do twisting ab excersizes have any effect on a getting a six pack?



Well of course jenny has to out her .02 in here. This is plain bullshit in my opinion although it does depend upon who you are and what condition your in when you start training obliques and intercostals. 

I do 25lb obliques every second day and iron crosses and lateral planche holds and my waist is 25" so that theory is out.

For a couple of the comments before. 

Cardio isnt nessesary but low bodyfat is to be able to see those abs. However some people dont genetically have thick abs and so you have to build them (using resistance) or you wont be able to see them at 11%. 26% (male) is a bit too much to see them if your not a genetic freak. 

My theory and how i make my clients train abs. Do heavy sets of low reps with a variety of movements until you feel like puking 3 times. Then your done  It works 

And Yes soduim does play a part in seeing your abs but not when you arent that lean. If you have fzt you have fat and you wont see them soduim or not 

No supplement will give you abs. Proper diet + resistance exercise and sometimes cardio = 8 pack 

And as Jen said some people dont have mini chicklet looking abs no matter what you do. But it doesnt hurt to try and get down there to see whatcha got .

My trisets for building abs are:

done in 3 sets.
20reps decline 25lb crunches
10reps a  side 25lb obliques
1min planche hold

done in 3 sets.
20reps 15lb medicine ball iron crosses
15reps standing cable rope crunches
30sec a side lateral planche holds


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2004)

Well I'm coming in at little over 9% BF and I still have slim to no abs.  I never really trained them in the begining but now I do and have noticed the top 2-4 coming in.  But they are not very big abs at all, some people just don't get abs.  I have gotten this far with basicly no cardio and plan on doing some now to get those abs out for the public to see.

With a combo of low BF, proper conditions ie sodium levels, and gentics is how you get your abs.  And on a finishing note:

"Abs are made in the kitchen" Jodi


----------



## Spottieottie (May 16, 2004)

I heard that it is better to put your arms on your chest.  
Do not know why.  If you have hands behind head they should probably be right behind your ears so your not pulling your head up.  What are some good exercises to build up the obliques?


----------



## nmuriqi (May 16, 2004)

Is sodium only found in salt?


----------



## Spottieottie (May 16, 2004)

Sodium can be found in everything, just look on the nutrition fact.  I'm not sure what is considered a lot of sodium.


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 16, 2004)

*Mind/Ab connection.*

I am no expert on the subject, but wanted to share what I have learned from experience.  I apologize in advance to those who are well aware of this basic bodybuilding tennant.  But from what I've seen in the gym, many people need to hear this.     

Bodybuilders constantly discuss the mind/muscle connection when working out.  Experience has taught me that this may actually be more important with abs than with any other muscle.  Many people go through the motions as if they are working the abs, but actually get very little out of it.  When working abs, concentrate on your abs. 

If you are performing a crunching movement, to work the upper abs, concentrate on your upper abs.  Use the abs to control the crunch.  Do not raise your head, neck or shoulders by using the
neck, shoulders, arms or hip flexors.  Raise them with your ab muscles.  If I do this, it isn't too damn important where I put my arms, since I do not pull with my arms.    

Same goes for raising your legs to work the lower abs.  Don't think about your legs.  Concentrate on your lower abs.  Use the abs to control the movement.

If you'll concentrate on your abs, move at a slow, deliberate pace, and move some weight with your abs - you will build some ab muuscles.  Then all you have to do is eat clean until you shed enough body fat to see what your genes have allowed you to build.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 16, 2004)

arms crossed in front, putting them behind your head puts stress on the neck, and you will end up using your arms to pull your head up instead of contracting the abs for the exercise

I haven't specifically trained my abs for some time, i build very easily in my torso so i have concentrated on them less.  My abs seem to grow outward and i get that weightlifters abs thing going where it is a lot of muscle but it poofs out(can anyone help me with that??)

Stabalizing exercises also work your abs a workout such as deadlifts, and squats as you are using your core very much in those exercises

Cardio is not a necessary but it can be really helpful in helping you get a calorie deficit, try doing some hiit cardio to help you rid yourself of some fat and get you in a calorie deficit

I've been happy cause i have had noticable abs for a good 5 years now but i am trying to pack on some weight, i might start to cut if i start failing to see any definition in the stomach.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> arms crossed in front, putting them behind your head puts stress on the neck, and you will end up using your arms to pull your head up instead of contracting the abs for the exercise




That???s when discipline comes in place; don???t put any pressure on your head when you have your hand behind them that???s all, concentrate on your midsection don???t pull with your arms. I prefer to put my hands behind my head, makes it so much harder and I personally feel it more than hands up in front. Next time you???re at the gym doing decline crunches do 15 reps with a 25 lbs plate on your chess. Then try the same with the 25lb plate this time with the plate behind your head, you???ll see what I???m talking about.


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> arms crossed in front, putting them behind your head puts stress on the neck, and you will end up using your arms to pull your head up instead of contracting the abs for the exercise




I agree, Aztecwolf.  When doing crunches I cross my arms across my chest.  My point was that I concentrate so well on contracting my abs, I could place my hands behind my head(the wrong thing to do for someone who doesn't concentrate on their abs) and still not use my arms to pull my head up.  I think this degree of mind/muscle connection when working abs is essential to a great ab workout.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 16, 2004)

How often do most train the abs?
For me it's only like 20 min. or less.
I've heard some people having a whole workout that consists of ab exercises.  This doesn't even seem necessary to me.


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 16, 2004)

Twenty minutes - twice a week.


----------



## Quadsweep (May 17, 2004)

Downtown Guy: I agree with you on the subject of mind to muscle connection.

IMO exercising the abdominals is about being in full control and being able to execute the movement very strict. I found it very usefull to increase the difficulty instead of adding more weigth to the regular crunch. I like to do strict hanging abdominal raises and steep reverse incline crunches.  If you can master these exercises they can help you break through plateus in machine crunches and weigthed crunches - maybe because of better spinal stabilization?

Exercises such as the russian twist might not be your first choice but it can help you in the mind to muscle connection department. 

However,  I have seen pictures of ripped bodybuilders on stage not showing the distinct wash board abs. Genetics.


----------



## Methem (May 17, 2004)

What if you go on a baby carrot diet, eat 5 per meal or do that  Special K cereal, 3 a day.


----------



## rockcrest (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by WDM Kyle *_
> here is an online calculator for body fat who knows how accurate it is though
> http://www.freeweightloss.com/calculator1.html



according to that calculator i am 4.5%

i had an accurate 8 or 9 point caliper test that has me at 13.4%


----------



## rockcrest (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Methem *_
> What if you go on a baby carrot diet, eat 5 per meal or do that  Special K cereal, 3 a day.



you need protein...lots


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

rockrest, i think Methem was being sarcastic 

That calculator had me at 15.8%


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Methem *_
> What if you go on a baby carrot diet, eat 5 per meal or do that  Special K cereal, 3 a day.



If you go on a diet like that, I think you'll look like a gay version of Carrot Top.


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Quadsweep *_
> Downtown Guy: I agree with you on the subject of mind to muscle connection.
> 
> IMO exercising the abdominals is about being in full control and being able to execute the movement very strict. I found it very usefull to increase the difficulty instead of adding more weigth to the regular crunch. I like to do strict hanging abdominal raises and steep reverse incline crunches.  If you can master these exercises they can help you break through plateus in machine crunches and weigthed crunches - maybe because of better spinal stabilization?
> ...



Quadsweep, you make some good points.  But what the hell is the Russian Twist?  Is that a new retro dance that I'm not hip to?


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> That calculator had me at 15.8%



Looks closer to 5.8% to me, Rissole.  The calculator didn't miss me by much, but even a blind hog stumbles on an acorn from time to time.  It appears to be much too simpistic to be  consistently accurate.


----------



## Quadsweep (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Downtown Guy *_
> Is that a new retro dance that I'm not hip to?



   


1)  Russian twists

Click to enlarge











2) Incline Russian twist with a twist AND Gagné's cyclone


3) Russian twists with stability ball: Rest your upper back, shoulders, and head on a stability ball, with your hips held parallel to the floor. Grasp a medicine ball/dumbell in both hands with your arms straight out above you, rotate your trunk from the center to the right, back to center, then to the left, so the ball rolls beneath you. Do it swiftly enough that you roll onto your shoulder on each side. Don't let your hips drop. Keep your chest, hips, and knees in a straight line throughout.





Google Full contact twists


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2004)

Getting good abs is simple.  Eat less, train your abs, and do more.  You need a caloric deficit, hence the eating less and doing more.  Increasing ab mass also helps, hence the training your abs part.  Now actually doing this stuff isn't simple.  It takes dedication.  

I am lucky enough to have some visibility on my "top 4" abs at approximately 15% bodyfat.  However, I have a little ring of fat around my lower torso.  It stops just above the waste so my obliques are somewhat visible as well.  Also, I have love handles in the back.  I lose fat on my lower back last.  What's the point of this little rant about my body: Genetics also help get you abs.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Downtown Guy *_
> Looks closer to 5.8% to me, Rissole.  The calculator didn't miss me by much, but even a blind hog stumbles on an acorn from time to time.  It appears to be much too simpistic to be  consistently accurate.


don't blind squirrels find the acorns?


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 19, 2004)

Quad, Thanks for details on the Russian Twist.  I'm getting too damn old to play competitive sports, but think I'll give these a try to supplement core development.   I'll probably warm-up with the reverse-trunk twist, then graduate to the Russian Twist.  I have a Roman chair available at my gym.


----------



## Downtown Guy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> don't blind squirrels find the acorns?



The blind hog thing is an old racetrack saying that never really made a lot of sense,


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by WDM Kyle *_
> here is an online calculator for body fat who knows how accurate it is though
> http://www.freeweightloss.com/calculator1.html



Dang... I don't like that calculator... It says that my whale belly is 31 % body fat.....  DAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYAAAAAAAMMMMMMM
  Time to cut out those donuts


----------



## Methem (May 21, 2004)

how long will it take to lose half of an inch of fat on your gut, If you do 50 sit ups a day


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Methem *_
> how long will it take to lose half of an inch of fat on your gut, If you do 50 sit ups a day



Without a good diet, all the situps in the world won't lean out the waist. JMO


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

The title of this thread really just annoys the hell out of me.

I dont suppose a mod could at least de-capitalize it? :/


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Methem *_
> how long will it take to lose half of an inch of fat on your gut, If you do 50 sit ups a day



Situps don't reduce fat.  You need to lose overall bodyfat to lost fat on your gut.  There is no other way.  In fact, situps may actually increase the size of your gut by increasing the size of your abdominal muscles (At least when you first start doing them).  

You need to eat less and/or do more.  It is as simple as that.  Take in less calories than you use.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 21, 2004)

NO SPOT REDUCTION!  Cowpimp is right, I have seen people who work their obliques so much it makes them look like they have "love handles"


----------

